# Tits or ass?



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Okay so don't get me wrong I like both very much but I just can't do little tits - what do you guys prefer for a girl to have more of?

I vote


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i also love both. but i prepared to give up some titage for a nice round bubble butt.

so my vote is ass


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Why isn't their an option for personality or inner beauty?









I'm more of a legs and ass man.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Swingin the vote in favor of ass


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

gamgenius said:


> Why isn't their an option for personality or inner beauty?:rasp:


Indeed, why not!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ass man myself. Nothn beats a nice tight ass.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

gamgenius said:


> *Why isn't their an option for personality or inner beauty? *:rasp:
> 
> I'm more of a legs and ass man.


Good one dumbass


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I voted tits but I do love ass.
Luckily my wife has both so I'm all good


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I voted







love the way they jiggle lol


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

It's all about the vag.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm all about her rich folks and her family owning a brewery but that wasn't on there so I go for bum!!!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

What with all the tit haters?! They have to be nice, its a necessity!
Tit lovers unite!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

tits for me as you can stick your....hold on .......both


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> What with all the tit haters?! They have to be nice, its a necessity!
> Tit lovers unite!!


no one hates tits. the question is which do you prefer. we all love tits. but the ass is where its at







hence my anal thread

LOL @ alan


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

Dawgz said:


>


Chick on the right looks constipated


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I like both, but i chose ass.
Big tits often comes with a big fat ass... and i love a little tight ass... 
I guess i don't hate smaller tits as they tend to stay firm with time, but big tits are fun to play with !
Anyways, ass it is for me !!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ass


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Cawks imo.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Sorry I had to add all of the above. Why limit yourself to one?


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

i prefer ass first, second tits then legs


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I prefer whatever is under 145 lbs, has vagina without meat curtains, and a few shots of hard liquor.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i love me a nice ass, although my girlfriend has both nice tits and ass so i cant complain but the way i see it if she has a nice ass and it lacking in the tits department you could always buy an upgrade not so much for ass who wants a fake ass


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i chose tits... but im also a fan of a nice ass. i am a fan of stomachs too... and not big ones.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

haha. Nice timing bull


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

If I had to chose witch I would sooner smother my face, in it would Be Tits all the way. 
I have an ass it does not turn me on lol.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

ROFL @ last poll choice 'all of the above minus inner beauty'


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Sorry I had to add all of the above. Why limit yourself to one?


I agree!!

Both are great!!


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

lol why are you mods raping my poll?

on another note, let's face it -

tits: you can play with them
-you can suck them
-you can f*ck them
-you can motorboat them
-there good cup holders 
-there very nice to sleep on


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

A ncie ass and a ncie pair of legs will do it for me!!


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Guess

<------ Hint


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

hooray for boobies!!!!!!


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

i prefer smaller ass then big fat ugly butts!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ass.
Absolutely.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

tits all the way


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ass


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

you're the man bull!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Bullsnake said:


>


the top one is too big.... but the other two... are glorious.

my old boss told me anything more than two handfulls is a waste... and i agree.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

mmmmmmmoar


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

If you can send her to the shop for tune up........no big deal, but if the lower end is jacked, it's just no fun to drive.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

DA BOOTY!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Dawgz said:


> mmmmmmmoar






















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

feel free to keep the pics coming.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

I wonder if they clean Blue Couches.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


>


Prob the best pic u've ever posted


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

I take it that you're also a tit guy, Bull :laugh:

...thanks for making this thread that much more better - can't get enough those pics


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

nothing more better then a rock solid fake pair of dd-cup TITS....yyyaaaaaaayyyyyyyy


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

juz made my day


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Lets here it for the pooper!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

loving the pics bull


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I love this thread !!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ass Ass Ass!!










Did i mention...Ass?


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Ass!!!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Ass for sure :nod:

Moar pix bull!!!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

MORE RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

God you'd think some of you fellas have never seen any women in real life. Google "hot ass" or "nice tits" and you will be exposed to photos after countless photos of the same old stuff. Effin Nerds.

Jamaican patties.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

apparently I'm the only vagina man around these parts.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Ass is like heroin in this thread... we want MORE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

Both!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> apparently I'm the only vagina man around these parts.


http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...t&p=2381755


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Some of these pics can't fly, here. Sorry! This was a touchy one right from the get go.


----------

